# How to connect 2 system with USB cable



## ashishtabla (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi,

I do have a Desktop and laptop.

Sometime i have to transfer big files in between I larger than mine available PD.

I heard one of my friend was telling me can connect 2 system with USB cable and share files.

Is anybody suggest me way to fix it ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 31, 2016)

ashishtabla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do have a Desktop and laptop.
> 
> ...



You need a cable like this to transfer files between 2 computers:USB Direct PC to PC Laptop Data Sharing Transfer Cable
Follow this Guide:Connecting Two PCs Using a USB-USB Cable - Hardware Secret


----------



## ashishtabla (Mar 31, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> You need a cable like this to transfer files between 2 computers:USB Direct PC to PC Laptop Data Sharing Transfer Cable
> Follow this Guide:Connecting Two PCs Using a USB-USB Cable - Hardware Secret




Thanks for information.But when we check economic part make it unuseful.

Coz only cable cost comes around 900 which is equal to 64GB PD.

Pros: Can use if date is much larger.save time as double copy paste in PD.
Cons: PD can be more handy and easy to carry, if data temporary.


----------



## anky (Mar 31, 2016)

Why dont u use Lan cable, pretty cheap and fast also.


----------



## ashishtabla (Mar 31, 2016)

anky said:


> Why dont u use Lan cable, pretty cheap and fast also.



Do you mean RJ 45 connector and connect by Ethernet port ?

I think for this we require external network card , isn't ? Then only can setup Lan connection


----------



## anky (Mar 31, 2016)

no..only lan cable will work with rj45 connector both sides, you can share your folder and can copy ir files there. I have doe this between two laptops many times.
you just have to establish a connection thats all.


----------



## ashishtabla (Mar 31, 2016)

anky said:


> no..only lan cable will work with rj45 connector both sides, you can share your folder and can copy ir files there. I have doe this between two laptops many times.
> you just have to establish a connection thats all.



Sorry i am confuse here, We need to create bridge connection in between 2 system without router/external card.

Can you please brief how to do so?


----------



## anky (Mar 31, 2016)

ashishtabla said:


> Sorry i am confuse here, We need to create bridge connection in between 2 system without router/external card.
> 
> Can you please brief how to do so?



refer this
How to Connect a Laptop to a PC Via Ethernet Cable | Chron.co

you just need to insert one end in laptop and other one in pc, with both ends being rj45 connector. then just go to network connections and set up a network(local lan)..then u can make a folder in ur hard drive share-able by right click>sharing. and u can copy ur files in that folder.

if u are using only two pc to make a local lan conenction, then u dont need router or any external ethernet hub.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 2, 2016)

ashishtabla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I do have a Desktop and laptop.
> 
> ...


You need  *THIS* for your requirement.
Hassle free connection,no network configurations,just drivers needed to be installed(which is provided).

Connect ,share and transfer files,apps,etc. between your PC-Desktop and Laptop at ease like a breeze.:winking_NF::love_NF:


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2016)

^^ That's nice looking device really looks promising. So what's the length of the USB cable comes with this ?

BTW, I prefer the old fashioned lan cable more as this offers much more flexibility and usefulness. You just need to purchase crossover lan cable or you can make one yourself or better buy 2 wifi dongles and go cable free.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 3, 2016)

topgear said:


> ^^ That's nice looking device really looks promising. *So what's the length of the USB cable *comes with this ?
> 
> BTW, I prefer the old fashioned lan cable more as this offers much more flexibility and usefulness. You just need to purchase crossover lan cable or you can make one yourself or better buy 2 wifi dongles and go cable free.



Friend,the length of the usb cable comes at about 3 feet, which is quite promising for the function required to be done.


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## yatishgaba (May 18, 2016)

You can save your file on draft then you can download it on 2nd computer....


----------

